# SharkBite



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Last call of the evening, outside hose faucet replacement. Arrowhead (brand name) and couldn't get the vaccum breaker off the faucet (glued) with no way to remove it as the entire valve (not screwed into the wall) was twisting. Just broke one off just last week trying to remove what somebody else glued as well. 

I see this more and more where people don't want the connection to loosen up so they glue it.?????? 


I get to the house, Woodford 25 10" in hand, go inside and see that CPVC is connected to the hose bibb by a threaded connection. If I had an 8" Woodford I might of been able to do a reconnect without cutting the piping to rework the connection. 

But, mine was 10". Awe shucks. See what happens when you have 10" and it only requires 8? Had this problem my entire life. 


So, I reach for the one fitting on the truck that has made every jackleg a plumber for a minute, a job, a day by connecting dissimilar materials by use of a sharkbite.

Rarely keep these on the truck but finding this "one" was the saving grace. 


The reason this is a topic of discussion is the picture I didn't take, so I'll describe it:


End of the hose bibb lined up perfect for a copper 1/2" street 90 to turn down and reconnect to the CPVC. 

The length of that pipe? less than 2.5" :blink:

I went and soldered the very short piece of copper to the street 90, cooled it down, assembled that piece and connected the sharkbite to both the copper and CPVC. 

Now, there was less than a 1/4" visible at the bottom next to the first fitting of CPVC, maybe 3/4" of an inch above before the soldered street 90.


Put the street end in the hose bibb, wrapped the sharkbite with a wet paper towel and had a second one ready to put on it the second I turned the torch off. 

Heated the hose bibb brass end more than the street 90, got it to take solder and shut off the torch, started slowly moving that wet paper towel towards the 90 keeping that sharkbite as cool as possible knowing an O-ring inside of it could be compromised.

I should of taken a picture, but any plumber that was to see how that connection was put together in such close confines in the joist space with literally no room for mistakes, someone would be scratching their head in disbelief trying to figure out how to either 

1. Recreate that connection in regards to replacement again 

or 

2. How to take it apart without having to cut the pipe to do so, because you cannot release the sharkbite from two fixed position pipes, and one is glued, one is soldered. 


MOST plumbers would of told the customer they was going to have to open up the drywall, trace that water line further down to get either a swing joint scenario or make a swing joint to get the hose bibb reconnected. 

Another day, another dollar, another job where you have to accept the situation and figure out how to beat it without creating extra work. That's what I'm known for constantly in this business...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What? No poll?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I can't decide weather you post just to read your own thoughts or if you feel you are enriching this forum with your peculiar form of plumbing. Not having a dig i just struggle to understand if you are discussing anything i.e forum talk or bragging?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> What? No poll?


 
Not tonight, I have a headache. :laughing:



PrecisePlumbing said:


> I can't decide weather you post just to read your own thoughts or if you feel you are enriching this forum with your peculiar form of plumbing. Not having a dig i just struggle to understand if you are discussing anything i.e forum talk or bragging?


 

Enriching like flour in bread... you hit it right on the gapeista!:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

If you would of had an 8" on your truck, like you should, you would of had time, to go upstairs & sell the MRS, an Evolution disposal.:yes:

Remember my favorite line. Cheaper to have 10 too many, than 1 short.


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Last call of the evening, outside hose faucet replacement. Arrowhead (brand name) and couldn't get the vaccum breaker off the faucet (glued) with no way to remove it as the entire valve (not screwed into the wall) was twisting. Just broke one off just last week trying to remove what somebody else glued as well.
> 
> I see this more and more where people don't want the connection to loosen up so they glue it.??????
> 
> ...


The vacuum breaker on outlet is sealed with some red glue/epoxy from the manufacture. The plastic one on top, just chip out if its broken


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> I can't decide weather you post just to *read your own thoughts* or if you feel you are enriching this forum with your peculiar form of plumbing. Not having a dig i just struggle to understand if you are discussing anything i.e forum talk or *bragging?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> He comes off as a legend in his own mind. Talking about servicing/troubleshooting an outside faucet? Could it get any simpler? I hope he doesn't pat himself on the back too hard, might damage his false ego.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> If you would of had an 8" on your truck, like you should, you would of had time, to go upstairs & sell the MRS, an Evolution disposal.:yes:
> 
> Remember my favorite line.* Cheaper to have 10 too* *many, than 1 short.*


 







True. If I have to run to a supply house to get a part that I need just (1) of, I'll get at least (3).


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I think the situation in the OP is kinda ridiculous, a 8'' frost free is a pretty common item IMO, and should be stocked on the truck. I would never trust a sharkbite in this situation. 

Better hope it don't leak.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Dunbar:The word "SharkBite" itself should be banned from this forum. There is NO reason what so ever to EVER use one of those damn things! EVER! 

My blood pressure rises, face gets red and temper flares at the mere site or mention of a ****!ng SharkBite!!

Any plumber on this forum who says they "had to" use a SharkBite (This is not directed at _*just*_ Dunbar) should be kicked off and banned for life from PZ.

Now please excuse me why I jump off of here and go lose my damn mind.:furious:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You are a bit of a loon....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When doing a re-model, I'll sometimes use a sharkbite to cap a water line temporarily. Why waste several copper caps when with the sharkbite, I can re-use the caps over again on different jobs? In my humble opinion, they have their place.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I honestly don't. Know the fittind you talkin about we dont have frost free nothing here to darn hot here nothing freezes here


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Shark Bite caps are the only type of shark bite fitting I have used and like Tom said, they work well for certain applications like capping hot and cold water lines on a remodel or for tub spouts. The fact that they can be reused makes them well worth it. Some products have made it so that any dope can think they can do plumbing but they do make sense for us to use in certain situations.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> When doing a re-model, I'll sometimes use a sharkbite to cap a water line temporarily. Why waste several copper caps when with the sharkbite, I can re-use the caps over again on different jobs? In my humble opinion, they have their place.


Tommy- Touche. But that may be a rare exception.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> Tommy- Touche. But that may be a rare exception.


 






Agreed. I won't use them to do an entire re-pipe. And yes, sharkbites are marketed for the do-it-yourselfer/hack, which takes work away from guys like us.


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

We use shark bite fittings here mostly for polybutylene repairs. After 20 years or so the polybutylene starts to become brittle. We don't like to use crimp fittings on the old pipe because it puts too much pressure on the pipe and cracks it all over again. 
Shark bite fittings are the best fitting to use for this type of repair "in my opinion". It creates a good seal without putting a lot of pressure on the pipe.

I might even start using these flexible water heater connectors! :thumbup: [joke]


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I think there is a very tricky (smart) reason Dunbar starts these kind of threads...

I won't blow up your spot DB, but I think I get it.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Shark Bite caps are the only type of shark bite fitting I have used and like Tom said, they work well for certain applications like capping hot and cold water lines on a remodel or for tub spouts. The fact that they can be reused makes them well worth it. Some products have made it so that any dope can think they can do plumbing but they do make sense for us to use in certain situations.


Agreed my friend. This would be a rare exception. Bright side is when it is over, the SharkBite product (cap or not) is not part of the plumbing system.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sharkbites have been tested and approved ( ANSI/NSF-61 and ASSE 1061 ) 

Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200°F (93°C). 
Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels
25 year warranty 

why not use them, thats the question?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Wanna know how many hackbites ive used? 


I've used zero and gonna keep it that way.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Sharkbites have been tested and approved ( ANSI/NSF-61 and ASSE 1061 )
> 
> Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200°F (93°C).
> Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels
> ...


3/4" sharkite connector= 14$ 3/4" copper coupling= 92¢
Peace of mind= Priceless


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Sharkbites have been tested and approved ( ANSI/NSF-61 and ASSE 1061 )
> 
> Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200°F (93°C).
> Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels
> ...


Just because they are approved does not mean anything. POLYBUTYLENE was approved at one time as well.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Sharkbites have been tested and approved ( ANSI/NSF-61 and ASSE 1061 )
> 
> Fittings certified to 200 PSI and 200°F (93°C).
> Approved to be used underground and behind walls without access panels
> ...



Why _*would*_ you use them? _*THAT*_ is the question! 

Disappointed in your remark. We all know they are approved. You could have followed it up with something along the lines of "Even though they are approved, as a professional, I would never use a SharkBite on my work"


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> Just because they are approved does not mean anything. POLYBUTYLENE was approved at one time as well.


 
Polybute is approved.

If approvals mean nothing I wonder why they do it. I also wonder why they have a 25 year warranty.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Polybute is approved.
> 
> If approvals mean nothing I wonder why they do it. I also wonder why they have a 25 year warranty.


Your current code permits PB? Polybutylene was removed from the Michigan plumbing code and IPC effective as of the 2009 code cycle.

What code book and cycle year are you using? what state?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Polybute is approved.
> 
> If approvals mean nothing I wonder why they do it. I also wonder why they have a 25 year warranty.


Just because it is approved does not mean you have to use it. As most of us know, sometimes the code is all about the minimum. Sch 30 thinwall is approved, but I would never use it. I can go on all day.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

It's a product that's out there. Some will use it and some won't. I don't think there's a need to bicker over something so trivial.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> It's a product that's out there. Some will use it and some won't. I don't think there's a need to bicker over something so trivial.


You know what Mike?!..... You are right.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

wyefortyfive said:


> You know what Mike?!..... You are right.


Thx. People are very quick to pull the "hack" trigger. It's not 1970 anymore. Am I a hack for using an iPhone instead of a rotary? Times, they are a changin'.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Airgap said:


> You are a bit of a loon....


 
which one of us is that aimed at:thumbup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Personally the 10 inch frostfree is fine good why would you not have a ten cent coupling or a small amount of cpvc for repairs to piping systems that have cpvc.


Posting here gets you space on the world wide web.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

wyefortyfive said:


> *Why would you use them?* _*THAT*_ is the question!
> 
> Disappointed in your remark. We all know they are approved. You could have followed it up with something along the lines of "Even though they are approved, as a professional, I would never use a SharkBite on my work"


 
I use some of them to connect to PB and CPVC.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I use some of them to connect to PB and CPVC.


Sharkbite. CPVC. PB. 

So many other options besides these 3. But, I understand you may show up to a job and this is what they already have. But I will tell you this, there are ways to correct things without the use of a shark-bite.

By the way GREEN, last I knew...PB was banned in the entire U.S. 

There is not a single state in the US, that will permit a new installation consisting of PB. It is not permitted and not allowed for use (excluding installations prior to the class action lawsuit and ban)

Like Wye said, what code book and cycle year ie; 2006? 2009? are you using? (should be a 2009) If for some crazy reason you ARE allowed to use PB, maybe you are allowed to use Orangeburg too! :no:

If you look in your code book, and it is current, and you look in your Water Distribution Chapter, I Guarantee you that PB is not listed as approved for water distribution OR water service. If it is, please share with us what code book you have.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't even trust those shark bites even as temp. caps. 

I could see the drywaller pushing & pulling, & possibly hitting those release sleeves.

Don't you also then have to cut the hole bigger, for those to pass through? Sometimes if the holes aren't centered, the escutcheons barely cover, as it is. just saying.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I say to all the sharkbite users KEEP IT UP! In 10 or 15 years us service plumbers will be busy as heck cutting them out and replacing them. It's pretty simple really whats the service life of an O-ring under constant pressure with all the lime and calcium getting attracted to it and what will the chlorine do for it? It'll keep me busy for about 10 years before I retire!


----------



## Good Enuff P&H (Mar 24, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> When doing a re-model, I'll sometimes use a sharkbite to cap a water line temporarily. Why waste several copper caps when with the sharkbite, I can re-use the caps over again on different jobs? In my humble opinion, they have their place.


I'm sure you have all seen the display at your supply houses or HD with the Sharkbite tee that has copper, pex and cpvc stuck in it.
I picked one up and was messing around with it and you could pull out the pieces without using the tool or even pushing the collar back.
This is obviously because they had been messed with so many times, being removed and installed.
I just would hate to find out the hard way I reused my Sharkbite test caps one too many times.

I got a late start today and wasn't done yet when the homeowner got home. I had to get the water back on quick and then finish it Friday
So I grabbed some caps in the truck that I used before.
But the "what ifs?" in the back of my head wouldn't let me use them here.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> I wouldn't even trust those shark bites even as temp. caps.
> 
> I could see the drywaller pushing & pulling, & possibly hitting those release sleeves.
> 
> Don't you also then have to cut the hole bigger, for those to pass through? Sometimes if the holes aren't centered, the escutcheons barely cover, as it is. just saying.


You got that right. I think a 1/2" sweat cap hovers around .50 cents and 3/4 is around .65- .75 cents. 

There will never be a shark bite on one of my jobs, even if it is just to cap something off.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> I say to all the sharkbite users KEEP IT UP! In 10 or 15 years us service plumbers will be busy as heck cutting them out and replacing them. It's pretty simple really whats the service life of an O-ring under constant pressure with all the lime and calcium getting attracted to it and what will the chlorine do for it? It'll keep me busy for about 10 years before I retire!


I am sure the fellas would like to see an intro from you. I advise you to do this otherwise you are going in at your own risk.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What do you guys think about propress?? I use that alot


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

swedishcharm21 said:


> You got that right. I think a 1/2" sweat cap hovers around .50 cents and 3/4 is around .65- .75 cents.
> 
> There will never be a shark bite on one of my jobs, even if it is just to cap something off.


 
I just bought 300 1/2" cop caps, about 3 weeks ago. 21cents ea. Don't know what 3/4" are, cuz I haven't bought those in awhile.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> What do you guys think about propress?? I use that alot


Don't we all use them??

Seriously hope you are kidding my friend. If not, maybe it is time to hang it up.


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

I'll keep using sharkbites, maybe 2 or 3 a year,but if someone even mentions the word "sharkbite" around me I'll go apeshiot and act like I would NEVER use one.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> What do you guys think about propress?? I use that alot


Used it when i worked for a plumbing company. Its cool stuff but i see it failing just like sharknutt. As long as u have a gun and a new fitting you can put another one in. Everything fails! Some fail faster is all. 

Wouldnt that be effin crazy if all we had was sharkbite. You could plumb a house with a lab , a treatment system, a steam system, acid waste system...1000 kinds of pipes and one fitting. It would look like a damn spider monkey!!! Id like to slap the fuq out of mr. Sharkbite and mr. Crimp! Talk about bringing down a market with one idea. 

Whats crazy is that my truck is full of that crap. And its made me 1000s . I cant wait for that shiit to blow up . Then i can laugh my arse off at all the money i will be making fixing it. Bahahahahaha!!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

swedishcharm21 said:


> I am sure the fellas would like to see an intro from you. I advise you to do this otherwise you are going in at your own risk.


Im sorry did I miss a formality?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Don't we all use them??
> 
> Seriously hope you are kidding my friend. If not, maybe it is time to hang it up.


How could it be time to hang it up,,,I just got started.

I take it you don't pro press.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

We have a guy in town we call Jaws because when he is doing a house your gonna get shark bit.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> How could it be time to hang it up,,,I just got started.
> 
> I take it you don't pro press.


Pro press is also an O ring seal same as a shark bite the only difference is the mechanical portion of the connector.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

bhawk4747 said:


> The vacuum breaker on outlet is sealed with some red glue/epoxy from the manufacture. The plastic one on top, just chip out if its broken


 

I constantly rebuild this type of outside faucet... always the poppet O-ring cracks and leaks. Just bought 2 more rebuild kits today.

I've been able to take that vaccum breaker off before but the faucet was too close to the ground and I knew I was flexing cpvc on the inside once I saw the situation fully. 

When those vaccum breakers malfunction you can take them apart, realign the rubber inside of them. Sometimes a speck of dirt will get lodged in the seat and hold the rubber out, allowing water to blow out of the vaccum breaker. 

If I could of removed it from the faucet it would not of been a replacement.



Mississippiplum said:


> I think the situation in the OP is kinda ridiculous, a 8'' frost free is a pretty common item IMO, and should be stocked on the truck. I would never trust a sharkbite in this situation.
> 
> Better hope it don't leak.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Read the original post; the 10" lined perfectly for the pipe alignment. I constantly have replaced defective CPVC to brass IPS connections where the connection splits the CPVC over time. Being that it was a connection right at the sill plate and nearly impossible to wrench, I won't fight it, won't even consider stressing that connection because it can and will leak. I've seen too many do so even though it looks like a durable fitting. Whether it's fused or not, that CPVC becomes brittle and that's why I don't install nor repair it, I always transition.



wyefortyfive said:


> Dunbar:The word "SharkBite" itself should be banned from this forum. There is NO reason what so ever to EVER use one of those damn things! EVER!
> 
> My blood pressure rises, face gets red and temper flares at the mere site or mention of a ****!ng SharkBite!!
> 
> ...


That's why you should be calm cool and collect like I operate constantly. I've made it known that I don't have one glued CPVC connection made by me, in the United States and it will stay that way. You plumbers put that garbage in and I have to deal with it, and every time I do I transition with a sharkbite because there is no better connection and I won't make an IPS connection because that involves glued fitting to CPVC to make the change. I won't.

People will turn the water on as soon as I leave... I despise any plastic piping and its use. 





CTs2p2 said:


> I think there is a very tricky (smart) reason Dunbar starts these kind of threads...
> 
> I won't blow up your spot DB, but I think I get it.


 
:thumbsup:

This thread was dead today at 1pm... and WHAM! it came to life while I was out working today. :laughing:

The mice will play when the cat works all day...







Richard Hilliard said:


> Personally the 10 inch frostfree is fine good why would you not have a ten cent coupling or a small amount of cpvc for repairs to piping systems that have cpvc.
> 
> 
> Posting here gets you space on the world wide web.


 



I won't make any glued connection in CPVC. Haven't in the 20 years it's been in this area and won't start. It has no place on my plumbing rig.

That 10" hose bibb perfectly aligned with the piping, and the sharkbite is the best transition fitting going right now for joining dissimilar water piping materials together. 




_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________








Since half of you got so much time to type and write one liners all day, did you ask the OP how many hose bibbs were worked on by Dunbar Plumbing in the past 7 days? 

8, with one more today. That's 9 hose bibb repairs/replacements. 


There's absolutely no way I can purchase an ArrowHead FP Hose Bibb in my area; they don't sell them here anymore. 

EVEN if I had an 8" on the truck which I usually have, do you think I would of reused that connection when I had to beat the piss out of the hose bibb to get it out of the wall because the plumber showed up and roughed in the faucet before the front wall was bricked? 

Didn't know that did ya. That's why I cut the hose bibb off inside 2" from where it connected to the CPVC, AND cut the upright of the CPVC so I could reconnect, taking a 1/2" black iron pipe and hammer beating that hose bibb out from the inside out, then going outside and pounding that hose bibb with a hammer left-right up-down till it released from the mortar. It wasn't a drilled hole it came out of, it was mortared in.


Trust me, I used to do at least 75 of these every spring before the economy went south. Doing 9 in 7 days is a good sign and recently spending $750 in small part inventory on my truck in the past week shows promise that business is good, real good lately. 

19 service calls since monday morning... business is really good.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> How could it be time to hang it up,,,I just got started.
> 
> I take it you don't pro press.


No. I don't "Pro press" Greenplum. Sorry.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Pro press is also an O ring seal same as a shark bite the only difference is the mechanical portion of the connector.


Deerslayer- When I hear Propress, the first thing I think of are the copper fittings with solder already in the hub. HO's and hacks use them. Alwas use a WROT fitting when using copper.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

deerslayer said:


> Pro press is also an O ring seal same as a shark bite the only difference is the mechanical portion of the connector.


 
You just killed a whole field of deer with that one statement. I don't propress because I can't afford the equipment, and the fittings. 

But indeed, it's the same kind of connection, just like the thousands of John Guest fittings that exist in water filtration, carbonation stations, icemakers/coffee water feeds... the list goes continuous.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

swedishcharm21 said:


> Deerslayer- When I hear Propress, the first thing I think of are the copper fittings with solder already in the hub. HO's and hacks use them. Alwas use a WROT fitting when using copper.


Home owners dont use propress. " hey , lets spend 5000.00 on a gun and press a 1/2" 90!"

Propress is for professionals. It may be hack , but it is not in a big box store, and i doubt it will be ever. I may eat my words on tgat last sentence, but if home depot ever sold it they would have to rent a gun for 1 day at like 250.00 and with a 3000.00 deposit. Lmao!! 
Sharkbite is ho stuff, but not propress. No harm intended.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justin said:


> Home owners dont use propress. " hey , lets spend 5000.00 on a gun and press a 1/2" 90!"
> 
> Propress is for professionals. It may be hack , but it is not in a big box store, and i doubt it will be ever. I may eat my words on tgat last sentence, but if home depot ever sold it they would have to rent a gun for 1 day at like 250.00 and with a 3000.00 deposit. Lmao!!
> Sharkbite is ho stuff, but not propress. No harm intended.


Sorry to say.. I'm seeing pro-press fittings at Menard's store.. havnt seen the tool there yet.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Sorry to say.. I'm seeing pro-press fittings at Menard's store.. havnt seen the tool there yet.


Menards??? What is menard?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was at a house recently where the contractor had hacked some work together with sharkbite fittings. Hacked is the proper term because he had pex hanging around like noodles. Weird thing is, the sharkbites were holding just fine, and this was around the 2 year mark I thinks. 

There have been a few rare occasions where a sharkbite helped me or even bailed me out, but those instances can be counted on one hand. 

In my opinion if you are billing out for being a professional plumber, but don't do work any better than a Handyman or homeowner then what is the point in hiring you? 

There is a level of expectation that customers have when they decided to hire a Plumber, as there should be for any profession, and the professional representing.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

justin said:


> Home owners dont use propress. " hey , lets spend 5000.00 on a gun and press a 1/2" 90!"
> 
> Propress is for professionals. It may be hack , but it is not in a big box store, and i doubt it will be ever. I may eat my words on tgat last sentence, but if home depot ever sold it they would have to rent a gun for 1 day at like 250.00 and with a 3000.00 deposit. Lmao!!
> Sharkbite is ho stuff, but not propress. No harm intended.


Justin-No harm taken. I am referring to to a different type of fitting. It is just a nickname we had for those junk pre soldered fittings because they can resemble each other. I do know what you are talking about though. Wrong choice of words. Cheers.


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

justin said:


> Menards??? What is menard?


Menard's is a big box store sort of.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Oh wise one, how art thou...*









Indie said:


> I was at a house recently where the contractor had hacked some work together with sharkbite fittings. Hacked is the proper term because he had pex hanging around like noodles. Weird thing is, the sharkbites were holding just fine, and this was around the 2 year mark I thinks.
> 
> There have been a few rare occasions where a sharkbite helped me or even bailed me out, but those instances can be counted on one hand.
> 
> ...


 










*Find me one install where I've hacked in a water heater like you do and I'll sell you my company for a dollar.*


That picture now lives in infamy and tell me how many other places I choose to post that garbage repair and then tell me who the professional is. 

Should I dig up your last 50 threads and show the world wide web how often you pry for information because you're too fu,cking stupid to think for yourself?


Test me and I'll bury you to the head tonight.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Find me one install where I've hacked in a water heater like you do and I'll sell you my company for a dollar.
> 
> That picture now lives in infamy and tell me how many other places I choose to post that garbage repair and then tell me who the professional is.
> 
> ...


I don't see any shark bites on there. 

What do I care if a crackpot who thinks he is king of the world doesn't like my work. 

Why don't we be friends and share a barrel ride?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> I don't see any shark bites on there.
> 
> What do I care if a crackpot who thinks he is king of the world doesn't like my work.
> 
> Why don't we be friends and share a barrel ride?


 


Says the guy who had an avatar of little boys superman underwear and started a boy scout thread here recently. 

Want the screen capture of that moment? 


Do you like everlasting difficulty by the moment of one wrong move?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Says the guy who had an avatar of little boys superman underwear and started a boy scout thread here recently.
> 
> Want the screen capture of that moment?
> 
> Do you like everlasting difficulty by the moment of one wrong move?


Are you off your meds? 

I'm done talking to you.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's keep this thread civil gentlemen....


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Indie said:


> Are you off your meds?
> 
> I'm done talking to you.


 
You start the circus I'm the one that'll burn it down and leave bodies everywhere. 


Know your limitations or I'll place them strategically where I feel necessary.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Closed.


----------

